
Grsecurity – RAP is here - conductor
https://grsecurity.net/rap_announce.php
======
notacoward
Sure would have been nice if they'd explained what RAP stands for in the press
release itself, instead of only in the PDF. It's not a commonly-enough-known
term that it should just be thrown around without explanation, and that kind
of insider-ism really turns people off to a message they actually need to
hear.

FYI, it's Return Address Protection.

